# Turtle beach santa cruz

## smtanner

I am trying to configure my turtle beach santa cruz to work with alsa but there are some descrepancies between the documentation for the Gentoo Desktop Configuration Guide and the ALSA install guide at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/

Specifically the ALSA install guide has things like

alias char-major-116 snd

and

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

and

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

which are not in the gentoo docs.

Are these things unecessary?  If not, which thing do I need to put in the /etc/modules.autoload and which things need to go in the /etc/modules.d/aliases files?

----------

## Dolio

Well, I think, if you'll look in /etc/modules.d/alsa, most of that stuff will already be in there, so you don't have to worry about it.

To get a Santa Cruz (what I have) working, here's what I have to do:

Go into /etc/modules.d/alsa

Add:

alias snd-card-0 snd-cs46xx

alias snd-card-1 snd-cs46xx

alias snd-card-2 snd-cs46xx

alias snd-card-3 snd-cs46xx

alias snd-card-4 snd-cs46xx

alias snd-card-5 snd-cs46xx

alias snd-card-6 snd-cs46xx

alias snd-card-7 snd-cs46xx

and

options snd-cs46xx snd_index=0 snd_mmap_valid=1 snd-pcm-oss

To the bottom.

Save.

Run update-modules

Run /etc/init.d/alsasound start

You should visit this post to see how to get multi-open, and rear and digital out working on this sound card, if you care to do that.

Good luck.

----------

## smtanner

Is there perhaps a typo in the line

options snd-cs46xx snd_index=0 snd_mmap_valid=1 snd-pcm-oss 

When I add that line to /etc/modules.d/aliases, the snd-cs46xx module will not load anymore.

----------

## rommel

no you add that line to /etc/modules.d/alsa

----------

